# Qld Palmy Hoo report vid & pics



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well i put the word out last week that Mon would be the last chance to chase the toothy critters for this season. Most of the army came up with some pretty soft excuses; too windy/rainy, too much swell etc. But Ant and myself fronted up this morn and i was bursting with confidence. After around 10kms of paddling our enthusiasm was dying but i knew we were approaching a proven spot. A paddling frenzy was in order and it did the job with my $30 JW reel was singing and the fish took a few hundred meters of line in no time. Ant also had a hit but unfortunately it did not hook up. I kept my cool while i was towed even further offshore for around 30mins and i was able to switch on my go pro and place it on my head. Finally it came up and i sunk the gaff. I was pretty excited if you didn't notice from the footage, but hey i was savouring the moment. It went 165cm to the fork and according to my chart i would say it would be an easy 30kg. We were around 6kms from palmy when we set off on the big paddle home against the squally wind. Btw i am 180cms tall.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Top Notch as usual!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Nice mate!


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

A beaut.

Hope you cope over winter as they must be nearly all gone .
Well done.

Grant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

What is the King going to do over winter? 

Lawn bowls? :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hooray for you, well done boys!


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow nice fish well done.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cheers guys, grant yeah gunna miss the screaming runs, but i have a cunning plan that should hopefully score me a few winter mackeral.
Otherwise i will just have to put up with the cobes, jew and maybe a snapper or LT.
Trev i need that 1.8m or 2m mat.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

There are those that believe and those that don't, today I thought it not possible but I was proven wrong that's why the Carnster is King. Nice way to end the season but I wonder if the Carnster's season has an ending? Love your work mate   

Cheers
Ant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Tidy work once again fella... Send me the details so you can claim yet another #1 in the Hall of Fame. No wonder they call you Kimg Carnster. Hoo's your daddy indeed!


Thanks mate. Love your work.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Hoo daddy king, well done on your persistence! should be a few round till end of june though then you'll have to catch them at north straddy in july 



carnster said:


> Trev i need that 1.8m or 2m mat.


 I concur! there really does need to be a mat this size, 140 falls short to many times.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that's a fish.
awesome


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Cheers guys, grant yeah gunna miss the screaming runs, but i have a cunning plan that should hopefully score me a few winter mackeral.
> Otherwise i will just have to put up with the cobes, jew and maybe a snapper or LT.
> Trev i need that 1.8m or 2m mat.


The AKFF Illuminati are working on it, Chris, just for you. Because it is not really a commercial proposition, could you please commit to buying the entire run of 5 bragmats? (at $ 50 / mat).

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It's crazy what you're able to do with that ski, your aluminium paddle and a $30 Jarvis Walker reel. I bet more than a couple of people have got into this sport because of your reports. So cool.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

carnster said:


> Cheers guys, grant yeah gunna miss the screaming runs, but i have a cunning plan that should hopefully score me a few winter mackeral.
> Otherwise i will just have to put up with the cobes, jew and maybe a snapper or LT.


You poor bugger, carnster... I almost feel sorry for you... only mundane species for the rest of the year. ;-)

You're the top hooman!

Jimbo


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

More hooman than human


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another great fish Chris.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome watching that vid thanks for sharing and congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Another cracker Carnster. I like your method of slipping a hood over it's head to subdue it.

Amazing what you are catching on that very odd looking kayak of yours.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys, grant yeah gunna miss the screaming runs, but i have a cunning plan that should hopefully score me a few winter mackeral.
> ...


cris can take four i will take one and yes i will pay $50 no worries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

So SLB 1, Safa 1, Carny 1, hoo else needs one I know I don't at the moment but hopefully my luck will change


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah i will order one at $50. C'mon Nick get out there mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

If the forecast holds then friday


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Another Top Hoo, You are slaying them


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Bloody awesome Chris. Makes my 2 tailor I spun off the rocks after work seem pretty insignificant (unless you had live baiting for humongous hoo in mind...)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cmon boys this morn looked the goods hoo went out?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate there going to have to put up a bronze statue of you down there, your becoming legendary :shock: . 
Cracker fish!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------

